# $8.00 a gallon for Milk



## Rambo (Oct 29, 2013)

Saw on the news this morning that subsidies for milk producers have not been renewed, and that the price of milk could skyrocket to $8.00 per gallon at the end of the year. OUCH!!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2013)

Can we switch to an alternative milk source?  

Should we invade the milk producing states?

Can we go green?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

I get milk from Walmart but that is ridiculous high.


----------



## Tin (Oct 29, 2013)

Have heard this the past three years. It won't happen. I love milk but there are other sources of calcium.


----------



## skijay (Oct 29, 2013)

That's about what I pay now for UHT (shelf life) 8oz milk boxes.  I got frustrated buying milk even by the quart only to have it opened and only a few ounces used for cereal and then trown out.  I started buying the juice box style milk boxes at Whole Foods.  I get them on sale for about $8.00 and its a little more than a gallon of milk.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2013)

Hype , ain't gonna happen .  The sky is falling , the sky is falling OMG


----------



## snoseek (Oct 29, 2013)

I get emails damn near everyday from food purveyors about market speculation. A good part of it is created by the industry hype machine. I'm hoping this is one of them as I drink a metric fukton of milk


----------



## Edd (Oct 29, 2013)

I like milk but I've often pondered how strange it is that we drink milk from another species.  I over think sometimes.


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 29, 2013)

snoseek said:


> I get emails damn near everyday from food purveyors about market speculation. A good part of it is created by the industry hype machine. I'm hoping this is one of them as I drink a metric fukton of milk



Certainly hope its not true…..in in the same category…….cereal every day for breakfast…..if it does Hello almond milk ! Its not so bad !


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2013)

Folks will need something else for their Tea Party.  

(Terrible pun  )


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Folks will need something else for their Tea Party.
> 
> (Terrible pun  )



And all the other folks that don't work will be complaining they need more money on their EBT cards.  


You started it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Folks will need something else for their Tea Party.
> 
> (Terrible pun  )


I drink tea with no milk. Coffee I need milk though.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

No milk for my cake, I guess I will not be able to have my cake to.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 29, 2013)

Edd said:


> I like milk but I've often pondered how strange it is that we drink milk from another species.  I over think sometimes.



That's not over thinking....that's just thinking.  It is very, very strange.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

Tons of folks would be STUNNED if they knew what food really costs without any government programs!!

For some items we'd be paying a bunch more  and others much less 

Remember these days with the record number of people receiveng food stamps, the folks that aren't often end up paying MORE for their own food to subsidize the food purchases of those who receive and use "free" (to them) food stamps! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 30, 2013)

Considering these stats come from a group that is working to end a lot of farm subsidies, these numbers may be exaggerated, but even if they are, it's not that high:
http://farm.ewg.org/progdetail.php?fips=00000&progcode=dairy

$5B provided for dairy subsidies since 1995 doesn't seem like all that much. Also seems like a pretty stupid political football for the GOP to pick up. Of course, they haven't done a great job of picking their battles lately...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't drink a lot of it other than for my cereal, would probably just switch to almond milk.

Has anyone else heard that soy milk causes moobs on guys?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 30, 2013)

Puck it said:


> And all the other folks that don't work will be complaining they need more money on their EBT cards.



From personal observation, people with EBT cards buy sugary soda, not milk.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 30, 2013)

Geoff said:


> From personal observation, people with EBT cards buy sugary soda, not milk.



True. I meant the ones that were replaced for $0.50 on the $1


----------



## skijay (Oct 30, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I don't drink a lot of it other than for my cereal, would probably just switch to almond milk.
> 
> Has anyone else heard that soy milk causes moobs on guys?



I heard that a few years ago and switched back to dairy. 

When I'm at Whole Foods there are many non-dairy "milk" choices such as rice, almond, soy and hemp. These all come close or go over $8 a gallon!


----------



## crank (Oct 30, 2013)

so what happens to the price of 1/2 & 1/2?  Cheese??


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 30, 2013)

Organic milk last around a month

sent from my S4


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 30, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Organic milk last around a month
> 
> sent from my S4



Raw?  We have a dairy down the road where we buy our milk that does a pretty brisk business so I doubt they are subsidized, and hopefully doesn't affect their prices.  One tall glass a day for me.


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2013)

Organic milk is actually over $8/gallon here, depending on the variety (given the fact that you can usually only find it by the half gallon, which will cost you more). And raw milk is $7.99/gallon. Not that strange to me.


----------

